# EMT-I or Virgina EMT-E Boot Camp



## Mooha182 (Aug 11, 2011)

I know, I hate cramming stuff into a small packed space but I really need to find a good EMT-I or EMT-E (Virgina entry-level ALS) boot camp. I already have hundreds of hours of practical emergeny room experience as well as some formal advanced (I am active duty military) training, such as IV initiation and management, so a good portion of the material really isn't new to me. 

I will be moving back to the USA from Germany but will be working somewhere (it's one of those duty assignments where they decline to tell you where exactly you be working) in Washington DC. My goal is to get my EMT-E or EMT-I within the first year I am there but I already know that I will be working shift work where I can't be at a regular night class or weekend class because I know I will be working all sorts of odd hours. 

So, can anyone give me some recommendations of courses near Northern Virginia or the DC area?


----------



## Ryanpfd (Aug 11, 2011)

Im not sure what you mean by "bootcamp". However Im going thru a similar process right now. Im a NREMT-I85 Im also stationed in Virginia with the Navy. I hate to break it to you but other then the physical skill your military training is not going to do you any good unless your a 68w or a corpsman ect. If you are, yourll have to send an application in to the state of Virginia OEMS requesting to become a EMT in the state there is no fee and no test. However if you are NOT a EMT-B, I blah blah you will have to find a EMTB course you can do this thru a local FD or school like tidewater community college. All this information can be found on the Virginia OEMS website. You can find accellerated courses on the website. 
I hope I helped.


----------



## Mooha182 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ryanpfd said:


> Im not sure what you mean by "bootcamp". However Im going thru a similar process right now. Im a NREMT-I85 Im also stationed in Virginia with the Navy. I hate to break it to you but other then the physical skill your military training is not going to do you any good unless your a 68w or a corpsman ect. If you are, yourll have to send an application in to the state of Virginia OEMS requesting to become a EMT in the state there is no fee and no test. However if you are NOT a EMT-B, I blah blah you will have to find a EMTB course you can do this thru a local FD or school like tidewater community college. All this information can be found on the Virginia OEMS website. You can find accellerated courses on the website.
> I hope I helped.



Cool. Yes, I already have my EMT-B and really just wanted to get up another grade or two to be useful.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 11, 2011)

The only 2 places in the Northern VA area (just outside of DC) to get your I-99 are AEC and Northern Virginia Community College.  The AEC course is about 6 months and NVCC's program will take you 2 semesters.  Only prereq is that you have a state or national registry Basic cert.

Or if you volunteer with a county they will put you through their medic program.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mooha182 said:


> I know, I hate cramming stuff into a small packed space but I really need to find a good EMT-I or EMT-E (Virgina entry-level ALS) boot camp. I already have hundreds of hours of practical emergeny room experience as well as some formal advanced (I am active duty military) training, such as IV initiation and management, so a good portion of the material really isn't new to me.
> 
> I will be moving back to the USA from Germany but will be working somewhere (it's one of those duty assignments where they decline to tell you where exactly you be working) in Washington DC. My goal is to get my EMT-E or EMT-I within the first year I am there but I already know that I will be working shift work where I can't be at a regular night class or weekend class because I know I will be working all sorts of odd hours.
> 
> So, can anyone give me some recommendations of courses near Northern Virginia or the DC area?



Percomonline.com.  Go for your paramedic.  They are currently in the process of review for accreditation.

Is emt-I going away in your state after 2013?


----------



## Mooha182 (Aug 12, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Percomonline.com.  Go for your paramedic.  They are currently in the process of review for accreditation.
> 
> Is emt-I going away in your state after 2013?



The EMT-E is going away, but since the EMT-E is only 80 hours additional classroom time I was looking to get that done by just taking a week off, assuming it runs 12 hours / 7 days. EMT-I is just getting renamed to AEMT

Really, the paramedic level seems way high up there and I dislike online courses for stuff that inherently not online. Before PCS"ing again I do hope to get to paramedic. All things considered, I really don't have the $4,000 to shell out right when I am about to move too. I do, however, have the up to $2000 for an EMT-I. I hope to be able to use my Air Force certification money ($4,500) on a paramedic course later on if I could get work to sign off on it as PTDY.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mooha182 said:


> The EMT-E is going away, but since the EMT-E is only 80 hours additional classroom time I was looking to get that done by just taking a week off, assuming it runs 12 hours / 7 days. EMT-I is just getting renamed to AEMT
> 
> Really, the paramedic level seems way high up there and I dislike online courses for stuff that inherently not online. Before PCS"ing again I do hope to get to paramedic. All things considered, I really don't have the $4,000 to shell out right when I am about to move too. I do, however, have the up to $2000 for an EMT-I. I hope to be able to use my Air Force certification money ($4,500) on a paramedic  later on if I could get work to sign off on it as PTDY.



Well that should answer the EMT E.  Percom builds the EMTi/ Paramedic 1 into the course.  Cost and clinical hours can all be built in and a payment plan of 200/ month.  


Please don't take this with a mean connotation, but if you feel paramedic is too up there, you have no business advancing to emt-I.  EMTI is taught all the skills that paramedic 2 has.  

True online learning has a stigma.  I have shifted my stigma to wasting gas to have someone read a PowerPoint to me.  Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Mooha182 (Aug 13, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Well that should answer the EMT E.  Percom builds the EMTi/ Paramedic 1 into the course.  Cost and clinical hours can all be built in and a payment plan of 200/ month.
> 
> 
> Please don't take this with a mean connotation, but if you feel paramedic is too up there, you have no business advancing to emt-I.  EMTI is taught all the skills that paramedic 2 has.
> ...


I should rephrase that EMT-P is a very large amount of training to be doing all in one lump sum. I am not worried about doing the training but just finding time separate from the other required duties of my military job.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mooha182 said:


> I should rephrase that EMT-P is a very large amount of training to be doing all in one lump sum. I am not worried about doing the training but just finding time separate from the other required duties of my military job.





... HENCE .... online school.  You work at your own pace. I work 48 hours a week at night.  How do you think I'm doing it?  


Obviously your choice is not mine to make but your arguments keep playing exactly into my responses.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Aug 13, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> The only 2 places in the Northern VA area (just outside of DC) to get your I-99 are AEC and Northern Virginia Community College.  The AEC course is about 6 months and NVCC's program will take you 2 semesters.  Only prereq is that you have a state or national registry Basic cert.
> 
> Or if you volunteer with a county they will put you through their medic program.



This is the right idea. I just started the B to I bridge and the class won't cost me a penny. The good news is that the I to P won't either, when the I program goes away. Our region is currently working on getting a Paramedic program started that will be offered through our the EMS office.

Where will you be located in Virginia?


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 13, 2011)

I can highly recommend NVCC, even if it's not exactly what your looking for. 

8jimi8, your situation is a little different, but I'm highly skeptical online courses are able to offer quality clinical experiences. Some of the CCs around here struggle with that as brick and mortar schools.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 13, 2011)

VirginiaEMT said:


> Our region is currently working on getting a Paramedic program started that will be offered through our the EMS office.


Assuming your in NOVA...why?!? There's quality education available already.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I can highly recommend NVCC, even if it's not exactly what your looking for.
> 
> 8jimi8, your situation is a little different, but I'm highly skeptical online courses are able to offer quality clinical experiences. Some of the CCs around here struggle with that as brick and mortar schools.



As longas I do the legwork I've been able to set myself up just fine with quality experiences. In fact when I felt he experience was lackluster, here was an immediate change in venue.


----------



## Mooha182 (Aug 14, 2011)

VirginiaEMT said:


> This is the right idea. I just started the B to I bridge and the class won't cost me a penny. The good news is that the I to P won't either, when the I program goes away. Our region is currently working on getting a Paramedic program started that will be offered through our the EMS office.
> 
> Where will you be located in Virginia?



Near woodbridge, lorton, springfield, mt vernon area. I haven't really decided on where to live quite yet.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 14, 2011)

Mooha182 said:


> Near woodbridge, lorton, springfield, mt vernon area. I haven't really decided on where to live quite yet.



Just FYI, the only NVCC campus that offers the Intermediate and Paramedic courses is located in Springfield.  Just something to think about if you want a shorter commute.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Aug 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Assuming your in NOVA...why?!? There's quality education available already.



Nowhere near NOVA.....


----------



## Tom Perroni (Aug 15, 2011)

*This May Help!*

Commonwealth Criminal Justice Academy School f Tactical Medicine

Accelerated EMT – E Program

(Advanced Life Support Program)

Dates: TBD October 2011 (15 Days)

Time: 9am-6pm 

Cost: $1,200.00 (This does not include books and test fees)

Coordinator: Charles A. Williams NREMT-P

Instructor: Tom Perroni EMT-E,W,T "ASHI" ACLS, PALS Instructor

Registration: Call (540) 322-3000 

Required text:

Mosby's EMT-Intermediate Textbook 3rd Edition for the 1999 National Standard Curriculum by Bruce R. Shade EMT-P EMS-I AAS, Thomas E. Collins Jr. MD FACEP, Elizabeth Wertz RN BSN MPM FACMPE PHRN EMT-P, and Shirley A. Jones MSEd MHA EMT-P.


Program description: 

EMT-Enhanced (EMT-E) holds a 3 year certification.
EMT-E's are ALS providers in Virginia. EMT-E’s can start IVs and use advance airway techniques to maintain a patient airway in unconscious patient. They are able to administer some medications, such as Benadryl in allergic reactions, Albuterol nebulizer treatments for asthma patients and dextrose in diabetic emergencies. You can see a complete list of medications and skills listed below.

The Emergency Medical Technician-Enhanced: Virginia Standard Curriculum represents the minimum required information to be presented within a course that leads to Virginia EMT-Enhanced certification eligibility. All skills and subjects contained in the curriculum for EMT-Enhanced are covered in a minimum of 80 hours of instruction plus a minimum of 48 hours devoted to extensive clinical rotations in specialty units and field internship. These additional clinical rotations include time spent in OR/Recovery Units, Critical Care Units, Labor & Delivery Units, Pediatrics, Emergency Department, Family Practice, Mental Health Clinics, Dialysis Clinics, Neurovascular Rehabilitation Clinics, Detoxification Units, and Extended Care Facilities. 

Medications: (in addition to EMT-B drugs) 

Ipatropium Bromide (Atrovent) 
Methylprednisolone (Solu-Medrol) 
Albuterol (Proventil) 
Dextrose 50% 
Benadryl (Diaphenhydramine HCL) 
Glucagon 
Narcan (Naloxone HCL) 
Nitroglycerine (sl) 
Aspirin
Epinephrine (sq)


Skills: (in addition to EMT-B skills) 

Peripheral Vein Cannulation 
Saline Locks 
Needle Pleural Decompression
Intraosseous infusion 


Demographics: 

Classroom hours = 80 
Clinical hours = 48 
Certification life = 3 years 
Recertification requirements = must pass written and practical exam in addition to 36 hours of refresher training. 


To be eligible to attend an Advanced Level EMT course in Virginia you must: 

Be proficient in reading, writing and speaking the English language. 
Be a minimum of 18 years of age at the beginning date of the certification course. Hold a current certification as an EMT-Basic or higher. 
Hold, at a minimum, a High School or General Equivalency Diploma. 
Have no physical or mental impairment that would render them unable to perform all practical skills required for that level of certification. 
Not have been convicted of or found guilty of any crime, offense or regulatory violation, or participated in any other prohibited conduct identified in state EMS regulations as follows, by an adult within or outside Virginia. 
Be clean and neat in appearance. 

If in an ALS Bridge certification Program, must have completed the eligibility requirements for certification at the lower ALS level prior to the beginning date of the ALS Bridge Certification program. 
If in an ALS Bridge certification Program, must have become certified at the lower level prior to certification testing for the higher level of ALS certification. 

To register for the course or for information contact: 


Tom Perroni Training Director (540) 322-3000 or (540) 846-7088


----------



## Mooha182 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tom Perroni said:


> Commonwealth Criminal Justice Academy School f Tactical Medicine
> 
> Accelerated EMT – E Program
> 
> ...



BINGO! That is EXACTLY what I was really looking for. Now, I just need to wait and see if a volunteer organization will pay for the training versus sending me to the community college. There is also the issue of getting my gaining organization to approve leave before I even get there. :glare: 

Tom, I'll ring you when I can get some answers.


----------

